# PPPOE configuration in Linux



## patkim (Jun 13, 2009)

So far I have tried many flavors of Linux Live CDs like Sabayon, Dynebolic etc
One specific thing I have noticed is most of them do not have provision of ADSL/PPPOE internet connection. Most of them only have dial up configuration.
Is my interpretation correct? Or am I missing something.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 14, 2009)

They have
See the FAQ sticky in Open Source


----------



## sanderz178 (Jun 22, 2009)

i use ubuntu, and the bsnl dataone broadband works fine

all u have to do is 
goto terminal > type "sudo pppoeconf"
then follow the instructions, and you will access the net

dynebolic can run bsnl
but it isn't as stable as ubuntu


----------



## sanderz178 (Jun 22, 2009)

i use ubuntu, and the bsnl dataone broadband works fine

all u have to do is 
goto terminal > type "sudo pppoeconf"
then follow the instructions, and you will access the net

dynebolic can run bsnl
but it isn't as stable as ubuntu


----------



## Ecko (Jun 22, 2009)

@sanderz 
U must be usign an older version of Ubuntu
Ubuntu 9.04 provides GUi for conenction 
So no more pppoe   
Also it supports Wifi & Rest other type of connection


----------



## khattam_ (Jul 12, 2009)

sanderz178 said:


> i use ubuntu, and the bsnl dataone broadband works fine
> 
> all u have to do is
> goto terminal > type "sudo pppoeconf"
> ...



I did the same on Ubuntu 9.04. The GUI network manager did not work for me. It used to work but it seemed buggy so I removed it.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 12, 2009)

Then use the trusted pppoeconf way.


----------



## adi007 (Jul 12, 2009)

[offtopic]
Why cant all linux distros have the same command/GUI interface to configure PPPOE.. i have tried many linux distros and the major problem is this ...
Only ubuntu help guide provided how to configure PPPOE .. and other distros dont even bother ... 
[/offtopic]


----------



## Rahim (Jul 12, 2009)

^openSUSE/Mandriva/Fedora all have GUIs for configuring PPPoE.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 13, 2009)

To OP, what is your network card? 

Out of the box support in Ubuntu is as old as i can remember. My PPPoE works just great out of the box!!!


----------

